# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Software για Ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο

## dkatselas

Καλησπέρα ! Ψαχνω  Software για ηλεκτρολογικο σχέδιο. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό (εκτός από Autocad 
electrical) θα με βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ. 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## savnik

SEE Electrical LT

http://www.download.com/See-Electric...-10493234.html

----------


## Λυκιδευς

αυτο το προγραμμα ειναι δωρεαν;θελει τιποτα;

----------


## grivaselectric

Υπάρχει το Simaris της Siemens (και ελληνική έκδοση) ελεύθερο στο sight της , απλά συμπληρώνεις μια φόρμα και κάνεις κατέβασμα.Δεν το έχω δουλέψει.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Υπάρχει το Simaris της Siemens (και ελληνική έκδοση) ελεύθερο στο sight της , απλά συμπληρώνεις μια φόρμα και κάνεις κατέβασμα.Δεν το έχω δουλέψει.



μπορεις να ανεβασεις το link

----------


## grivaselectric

http://www.automation.siemens.com/MC...s/default.aspx

----------


## Λυκιδευς

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## grivaselectric

Αν σου κάνει και το δουλέψεις , στείλε σχόλια.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Αν σου κάνει και το δουλέψεις , στείλε σχόλια.



βασικα ενα απλο θελω δεν το κατεβασα κοιταω να δω!!αν δω κατι θα σας πω!!

----------


## vampiris

Το Simaris της Simens είναι για άλλη δουλειά και όχι για ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο. Είναι για διαστασιολόγηση των διακοπτικών μέσων, αγωγών κ.τ.λ. σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλωμάτων και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Αν δεν θέλετε τα ακριβά και υπολογιστικά προγράμματα της 4Μ και της Ti-soft, ρίξτε μια ματιά στο proficad! 
http://www.proficad.com

Το πρόγραμμα είναι δωρεάν και το εξελίσσουν συνεχώς. Έχει αρκετά σύμβολα, ηλεκτρολογικά και ηλεκτρονικά, για σχεδιασμό ηλεκτρολογικών κατόψεων και ηλεκτρονικών σχεδίων. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν το έχω δουλέψει αρκετά για να εκφέρω άποψη. Όποιος ασχοληθεί ας ανεβάσει και κάποια σχόλια για τις δυνατότητες και την χρησιμότητα του προγράμματος!

----------


## electricalgian

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ CADDY++ELECTRICAL

----------


## grivaselectric

Να σαι καλά Δημήτριε και έψαχνα και εγώ κάτι πιο ευέλικτο , γιατί στο pc μου το electrocad και άλλα παρόμοιου τύπου δεν τρέχουν καθόλου.

----------


## vampiris

Διαβάζοντας και πάλι το topic συμπεραίνω ότι το θέμα είναι γενικό και ο καθένας δίνει όποια απάντηση θέλει! Όπως έκανα και εγώ άλλωστε.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, ο φίλος, μάλλον αναφέρεται σε πρόγραμμα για ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο πινάκων (κλεμμοσειρές, καλωδίωση, κ.τ.λ.). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση σωστά προτάθηκε από ορισμένους το caddy++, όπως θα μπορούσαμε να αναφέρουμε το eplan, το Ε3 series της Zuken και πολλά άλλα. 

  Από εδώ και πέρα αρχίζουν ερωτήματα του τύπου: "τι απαιτήσεις έχουμε από ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα;", "αν θέλουμε να έχει αρκετές βιβλιοθήκες;", "πόσο εύκολο είναι στον χειρισμό;", κ.τ.λ. και φυσικά "τί ποσό είμαστε έτοιμοι να διαθέσουμε;" για την απόκτηση ενός τέτοιου προγράμματος! Αν οι απαιτήσεις σας δεν είναι μεγάλες, ρίξτε μια ματιά σε ένα "συμπαθητικό", αρκετά φτηνό, αλλά περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων πρόγραμμα: http://www.3xm.se/index_eng.html.

  Όπως έχω αναφέρει και σε προηγούμενο post δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μελετητής για να εκφέρω άποψη για τέτοιου τύπου προγράμματα. Άλλες οι απαιτήσεις ενός συντηρητή, που το μόνο που θέλει είναι όλες οι παλιές μηχανές να έχουν το ηλεκτρολογικό τους σχέδιο, άλλες ενός μελετητή που σχεδιάζει δεκάδες πίνακες τύπου πεδίου!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

το fine το γνωριζει κανενας;

----------


## vampiris

Τι ερωτήματα έχεις σχετικά με το fine ( της 4Μ; ) ;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Τι ερωτήματα έχεις σχετικά με το fine ( της 4Μ; ) ;



 βασικα ξεκινησαμε το panelcad στην σχολη!!ηταν να κανουμε το fine αλλα αλλαξαν γνωμη...
βασικα πως σου φαινονται και τα 2;

----------


## vampiris

Φίλε, τώρα ανοίγεις μεγάλη συζήτηση! Με το panelcad έχω ασχοληθεί ελάχιστα και κυρίως με την trial έκδοση και μερικά βιντάκια από την ιστοσελίδα της ti-soft. Τώρα σκοπεύω να αγοράσω το βιβλίο "δουλεύοντας με το panelcad" για να το γνωρίσω καλλίτερα. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι πιο κοντά στην "λογική" του ηλεκτρολόγου. Επίσης έχει αρκετά αρχεία σε pdf για βοήθεια και τα υπολογιστικά του φύλλα μου φαίνονται πιο εύχρηστα. Της 4Μ δεν μπορεί να το δουλέψει ο καθένας. Πρέπει να το μάθει κάποιος καλά για να αποφεύγει τα λάθη. Μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις και σε 3D απεικόνιση τις οδεύσεις των γραμμών στο σχεδιαστικό και μετά να περάσεις στο υπολογιστικό κομμάτι! Δεν ξέρω εάν έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου;! Πάντως είναι καλό που σας μαθαίνουν ένα από τα δύο!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Φίλε, τώρα ανοίγεις μεγάλη συζήτηση! Με το panelcad έχω ασχοληθεί ελάχιστα και κυρίως με την trial έκδοση και μερικά βιντάκια από την ιστοσελίδα της ti-soft. Τώρα σκοπεύω να αγοράσω το βιβλίο "δουλεύοντας με το panelcad" για να το γνωρίσω καλλίτερα. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι πιο κοντά στην "λογική" του ηλεκτρολόγου. Επίσης έχει αρκετά αρχεία σε pdf για βοήθεια και τα υπολογιστικά του φύλλα μου φαίνονται πιο εύχρηστα. Της 4Μ δεν μπορεί να το δουλέψει ο καθένας. Πρέπει να το μάθει κάποιος καλά για να αποφεύγει τα λάθη. Μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις και σε 3D απεικόνιση τις οδεύσεις των γραμμών στο σχεδιαστικό και μετά να περάσεις στο υπολογιστικό κομμάτι! Δεν ξέρω εάν έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου;! Πάντως είναι καλό που σας μαθαίνουν ένα από τα δύο!



 εχεις υπ οψιν τιποτα για το panelcad;

----------

